# (MI) 4xGMPR HRCH HRK's RoosterSmasher MH QAA (ylw)



## hrkplabs (Apr 26, 2006)

*(MI) 4xGMPR HRCH HRK's RoosterSmasher MH QAA -YLW (FoxRed)*

D.O.B: 6/09/2007
OFA HIPS: Good OFA ELBOW: Normal
CERF: Clear, EIC: Clear, CNM Clear
Yellow(Fox Red)



Great instincts, trainability and intelligence. He has a middle of the road degree of sensitivity coupled with enough bottom to bounce back from corrections and continue working. He is a deceiving animal, exceptionally mild mannered in the house and when in the field 100%. Easily the best off switch we have seen to date, with exceptional line manners and steadiness. He will be a great match for bitches who may be lacking in manners in the kennel, at the line or in the house. His top notch marking skills and trainability are other serious areas he could improve along with exceptional memory. These traits helped Rooster achieve 4xGMPR(8-10), HRCH(10-12),MH(6-7),place 1st in a AKC Qualified All Age field trial, and place 1st over two German Shorthairs in the only bird dog tournament he has competed in . All this prior to 4yrs of age. Rooster is comfortable duck hunting Lake Erie or the potholes of North Dakota and pheasant hunting the ditches of southern Michigan or the sloughs of the west. 

Chilled Semen available
Price-Call

Dale-734-777-8223
email [email protected]
view Rooster here-http://huntersrosekennel.homestead.com/untitled1.html


----------

